#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Bekeerlinge (45) zoekt praktiserende broeder voor huwelijk.

## Soumaya73

Omg Zwolle. Stuur mij een PB als je serieus genteresseerd bent.

----------


## Mohamed51

Hallo ik zou je graag willen leren kennen

----------

